# Antelope up's and down's,,with pic's.



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, got to start with the downs..The tree stand worked perfect.My shooting did not![attachment=1:2o90m4ud]T 7 L stand.jpg[/attachment:2o90m4ud]
One hour after this picture was taken , I missed a buck of a life time. Watched two bucks feed right to us, one was mid 70s, had a small pine ranged at 50 yards, thought it was over. I let one lose, it looked good and sounded good, my heck the buck even kicked sideways.
I hung my bow up, threw up the bino's, And to my disbelief, NO BLOOD!!!!
Climbed down the tree, checked the arrow, CLEAN MISS, Ranged the kids on the lope tracks,,Sure enough, 56 yards....Ouch , that one hurt.
The day before there were 50 antelope on the spring but no shooters.
We did several spot and stalks, had another low 70s buck jump my string at 45 yards.
Now it was Tuesday and my oldest boy's friend had to go home for school, Ran him home and returned with my 5 and 11 year old boys in tow. The problem now is the 5 year old is just to young yet to set in a tree stand for more than about 15 minutes, So spot and stalk is on.

Now here is the big UP, Friday afternoon we scored this buck with both kids at 100 yards watching while I put the stalk on this buck laying down by the exact same water hole I had a blind on in 2005. There was a heard of cows I used as a decoy to get to 10 yards and shoot him in his bed.
My oldest boy had the video camera rolling and got the whole thing on tape, pretty cool.[attachment=0:2o90m4ud]b & t & lope.jpg[/attachment:2o90m4ud]

All in all a great hunt, I fully expect to do it again in a few years.
I know my boys can't wait until its there turn, They haven't set there bows down for 5 minutes in the last few days......And that's the best part of the whole deal! There hooked!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

very cool..congrats!!


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Very cool! :thumbup:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've often wondered how well a cow silhouette would work for sneaking up on goats...

Nice job, Havin the kids there watching just puts the fuel in their tank. I know it worked on me.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Great photo and story, thanks for sharing. Absolutely fantastic that your kids were there with you. Thanks again for chatting with me.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Good going! I bet your kids loved the whole trip too.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats Goofy elk. Any animal taken with a bow is a trophy. It's great that you also get your kids involved. They will remember their hunting trips forever. Your passing on your hunting legacy


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job, hats off to you. I know you did a lot of pre-hunt planning.

Nice pics and story.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job, goofy.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Way to go Goofy. Good to see your boys are doing good.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Great Job. Congrats!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on a nice buck there.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Goofy,
What a great post! Thanks for your excellent posts and this great story.
You are appreciated.

Oh did I say THANKS?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice story nice buck


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments,,,,,We REALY appreciate them!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't believe a word of your post and think that the pic must be photo shopped. I just spent the entire afternoon trying to kill a DOE Antelope and I couldn't get one to stand at even 500 yards. They would all run like a scalded cat and I sat in amazement of anyone who can sneak on these critters who have the best set of eyes that I can imagine...............Congrats!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Great story and pics, very nice buck and with a bow to boot.. Looks like you got a couple die hards started... Congrats...


----------

